# New Macro lens



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Got a macro lens for my XTi, Canon 100mm 2.8. Little difficult to get used to, very narrow depth of field! Really lost some color on the upload  Any suggestions welcome, thanks


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

That's a nice lens. :thumbsup: You can increase your depth of field by stopping the lens down to f8 or less. Remember with digital you can change your ISO as needed to circumvent light loss from a smaller aperture.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Gosh, excellent photos. Photography skills to be envied. 

-John N.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks guys! I dont know about that John!


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Good pictures. I need to get a macro lens.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

It's a very good lens!


----------



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Great shots. What white balance setting did you use, or did you correct in CS2?

My biggest obstacle in aquarium photography is correcting the color cast that comes with 6700W bulbs...


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks! I shot in RAW and adjusted the white balance and exposure in CS2. Even when I dont shoot RAW its fairly easy to adjust in photoshop or similar programs


----------

